# Spider bite advice.



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Just been gardening (in the garden funnily enough hehe) and a spider has bitten me. It was an Orb type spider black legs, a big fat reddy brown orb with a white spot on the back and was about 1"in size. I live in South Wales so I'm not too concerned about it being deadly but it doesn't half hurt. Never been bitten by a spider before (it's lucky it's still alive the OH would have splatted it) what should I expect from the bite?


Also there was some other really really big buggers (pardon my french). Looked like the wolf spiders but about 2" front to back. Any ideas what they could be?

Would take pictures but my phone is broke


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

nothing reall to worry about but if you are get some antihistamine i think thats how you spell it : victory:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

When you said redy brown and white spot i thought black widow!:gasp:

But i'm sure you know what they look like anyhow


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> When you said redy brown and white spot i thought black widow!:gasp:
> 
> But i'm sure you know what they look like anyhow


 
Lol! Not too sure that a black widow would be overly comfortable in a garden by the severn estuary though. Especially this time of year. Little cold I think. Could be fun though if it is  I'll chase the next door neighbours dog out of our garden with one.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

did it look like this?










That is a Steatoda nobilis and one of the few species in the UK which is mildly venomous to man. It's unlikely you will have anything other than some localised pain or swelling. Very rarely some people have a stronger reaction to a steatoda bite and can feel a bit unwell for a day or two, but there are no long lasting effects.

this is a steatoda grossa which is darker and more black-widow-like in appearance, and can have similar effects.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> did it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

A face only a mother could love there  Although most people say that about me too. It looked rather like that one but the legs were blacker. There was about 15-20 of them in the corner of the garden.

No marks now though at all from where it bit me. Just a little puncture wound and a little bit of white round the outside.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

It's the 2nd one  Oooh could be painful then?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

scooby.ben said:


> A face only a mother could love there  Although most people say that about me too. It looked rather like that one but the legs were blacker. There was about 15-20 of them in the corner of the garden.
> 
> No marks now though at all from where it bit me. Just a little puncture wound and a little bit of white round the outside.


Not the most attractive spider, i have a few living in my porch. I like watching them but because I've heard they can give you a nasty nip, I just leave em in peace! :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Most you can expect from British species is at worse flu symptoms. There was a case of a women who almost died from a bite from the false widow though but thats the first recorded case.

Tbh most likely just have localised pain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Lucifus said:


> Tbh most likely just have localised pain.


 
You're not joking. No marks though which is odd. Bit of a stiff neck. :?

The other spiders though were Mouse Spiders (Scotophaeus Blackwalli) according to a website I've found.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

scooby.ben said:


> You're not joking. No marks though which is odd. Bit of a stiff neck. :?


Stiff neck is a flu symptom. :lol2: 
Hopefully that will be the end of it.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I had this crawl out of the soil when I was gardening it didn't bite me but I didn't give it a chance:gasp:


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like some kind of steatoda sp., have a look through google images to see if you find it.

steatoda - Google Image Search


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

annsimpson1 said:


> I had this crawl out of the soil when I was gardening it didn't bite me but I didn't give it a chance:gasp:


In the UK? could be Argiope bruennichi??????????


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh and about the bite, sounds like Steadota species, not fatal, good excuse to stick your feet up and get everyone to feel sorry for you for a bit!


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> In the UK? could be Argiope bruennichi??????????


Looks more like _Agriope picta_ ?


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Is that a uk species?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Is that a uk species?


 Oopsy good point :blush:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hehehe


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Your face is going to fall off and start a rebel army, I'm sorry


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

annsimpson1 said:


> I had this crawl out of the soil when I was gardening it didn't bite me but I didn't give it a chance:gasp:


Lucky to see them. From what i know they are an alien species that are on the decline. Known as wasp spiders.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

we live in Kent if thats any help, anyway it was quite big and I thought it was a hornet at first, would it have bitten? it then made a web in the plants, hubby caught it and moved it elsewhere we didn't want to kill it or have it near the house. It is rare I've never seen another we live in the grounds of a very old house and there are tunnels underground, in these tunnels are some very frightening looking spiders, the drain man who was here had never seen the like if I can get anyone to take a picture I'll post them, noone would go down the tunnels though without protective clothing, these tunnels haven't been opened for many years.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lucifus said:


> Lucky to see them. From what i know they are an alien species that are on the decline. Known as wasp spiders.


wish I could find one of those!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Your face is going to fall off and start a rebel army, I'm sorry


 
Sounds like fun. Who's going to join me in my revolution against the opression of the poor woodlouse community?

But back to the bite. No swelling, very painful and a small puncture wound. Thats it. Hmmm. Must try harder for the next one.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

scooby.ben said:


> Sounds like fun. Who's going to join me in my revolution against the opression of the poor woodlouse community?
> 
> But back to the bite. No swelling, very painful and a small puncture wound. Thats it. Hmmm. Must try harder for the next one.


I'm sure there would be plenty of D.Crocata interested in 'helping' out :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> we live in Kent if thats any help, anyway it was quite big and I thought it was a hornet at first, would it have bitten? it then made a web in the plants, hubby caught it and moved it elsewhere we didn't want to kill it or have it near the house. It is rare I've never seen another we live in the grounds of a very old house and there are tunnels underground, in these tunnels are some very frightening looking spiders, the drain man who was here had never seen the like if I can get anyone to take a picture I'll post them, noone would go down the tunnels though without protective clothing, these tunnels haven't been opened for many years.


We used to have tunnels like that in Dover, the old war tunnels through the White Cliffs. Used to be some monstrous spiders down there, I'd love to take a look again now that I'm a bit more knowledgeable (I moved from that area a few years back). Closest you get to a war tunnel here is the Tube... admittedly a war to get on the train and out again... >.>


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

annsimpson1 said:


> we live in Kent if thats any help, anyway it was quite big and I thought it was a hornet at first, would it have bitten? it then made a web in the plants, hubby caught it and moved it elsewhere we didn't want to kill it or have it near the house. It is rare I've never seen another we live in the grounds of a very old house and there are tunnels underground, in these tunnels are some very frightening looking spiders, the drain man who was here had never seen the like if I can get anyone to take a picture I'll post them, noone would go down the tunnels though without protective clothing, these tunnels haven't been opened for many years.


I would come and photograph them!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd come in my NBC suit and photograph them! :lol2:


----------



## Fodder83 (Mar 14, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> We used to have tunnels like that in Dover, the old war tunnels through the White Cliffs. Used to be some monstrous spiders down there, I'd love to take a look again now that I'm a bit more knowledgeable (I moved from that area a few years back). Closest you get to a war tunnel here is the Tube... admittedly a war to get on the train and out again... >.>


These are one of the speices you'll find in those caves, being from Dover, i've spent quite a bit of time exploring them.
They kind of look like dark brown shiney garden spiders.

Meta menardi.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, those look about right!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Aye, Meta sp have fascinated me for a looong time, have spent many hours in situ observing them... and getting drunk at the same time
large spiders, common.. but very infrequently observed, simply because they are troglodytes
tend not to find them more than about 20yards from the enterance of caves, but they can be quite abundant


----------

